# Five elephant



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Every other barista I talk to seems to hold five elephant (and the barn), beans in high esteem and talks about how they'll soon be using them. I've personally never had five elephant coffee so can anyone tell me if they have and why there's so much hype?

Cheers

Unoll


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I think they tend to roast pretty light on the continent


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> I think they tend to roast pretty light on the continent


Above is a sweeping generalisation that means not a lot... Who are they? Dutch and Germans have a range of roasters That use different profiles from my experience . Italians ?

Anyway . I've Got some barn on the way ,

I know @jeebsy has enjoyed some stuff before .

The 5 elephant stuff had also been pretty Much on point with taste notes @Xpenno @robashton like it also .

Look at the taste notes - if they tickle your fancy then give a go..

People are telling you it tastes good coz it tastes good to them . Does it sound tasty to you ?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Above is a sweeping generalisation that means not a lot... Who are they? Dutch and Germans have a range of roasters That use different profiles from my experience . Italians ?
> 
> Anyway . I've Got some barn on the way ,
> 
> ...


ahh i dont know

i said i think didnt i, meaning i wasnt sure


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> I think they tend to roast pretty light on the continent


I prefer the phrase 'treat their beans with care'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> no


Then don't buy em .

Was asking the op Anyway


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes, their stuff is very good (if you like that sort of thing). If you like dark roasts then you would probably be best shopping elsewhere.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been very impressed with the 5E stuff I've tried, though I've only had as brewed I haven't tried their espresso roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Yes, their stuff is very good (if you like that sort of thing). If you like dark roasts then you would probably be best shopping elsewhere.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They are great guys who are passionate about what they do. Their coffee is well sourced and delicious : )

Worth noting they offer espresso and filter roasts of some of their coffees , this may or may not be a positive thing depending on your view point .


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> People are telling you it tastes good coz it tastes good to them . Does it sound tasty to you ?


In general, from the flavour descriptions coffees have, I'm very rarely put off stuff so it's kind of hard for me to judge based on descriptions. I guess what makes me wary me is that a brand can generate alot of hype and become fashionable, this could lead to baristas buying in the coffee because it's "on trend" rather than because it actually tastes amazing. I don't think this mindset is unique to coffee though.



jeebsy said:


> Yes, their stuff is very good (if you like that sort of thing). If you like dark roasts then you would probably be best shopping elsewhere.





garydyke1 said:


> They are great guys who are passionate about what they do. Their coffee is well sourced and delicious : )
> 
> Worth noting they offer espresso and filter roasts of some of their coffees , this may or may not be a positive thing depending on your view point .


Thanks for the feedback, it's good to hear that the hype seems to be pretty justified and that they produce decent interesting tasty roasts. I like my roasts on the fruity lighter side of the fence. I suppose the only way to find out just how good the coffee is, would be to book another trip to Berlin to visit the source (I need another excuse to head back).


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I don't know if I'd agree with the use of the word hype. Hype to me implies people taking about something without having tried it.

I think they are very good Roasters who are enjoying a wave of well deserved popularity. 5E El Socorro and the Kii AB are both great coffees I have tried.

As with many things, word gets about, hence why you are noticing so many people trying them.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe they are going to be a guest roast at TILT in Birmingham. so hopefully I'll be trying these next week.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

risky said:


> I don't know if I'd agree with the use of the word hype. Hype to me implies people taking about something without having tried it.
> 
> I think they are very good Roasters who are enjoying a wave of well deserved popularity. 5E El Socorro and the Kii AB are both great coffees I have tried.
> 
> As with many things, word gets about, hence why you are noticing so many people trying them.


I'm not sure I meant hype in the way you've interpreted, but then again my grasp of English has never been particularly precise, maybe "buzz" or something similar would be more appropriate. That being said, part of my concern was that Coffee shops could be buying it in without tasting it first based purely on it being "the" coffee to get in. However, as you've sort of said, it's popular for a reason. I'll be buying some soon as there's no chance of being served the stuff round here.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

unoll said:


> I'm not sure I meant hype in the way you've interpreted, but then again my grasp of English has never been particularly precise, maybe "buzz" or something similar would be more appropriate. That being said, part of my concern was that Coffee shops could be buying it in without tasting it first based purely on it being "the" coffee to get in. However, as you've sort of said, it's popular for a reason. I'll be buying some soon as there's no chance of being served the stuff round here.


They offer sample packs to prospective wholesale customers , I doubt any shop would be silly enough to place it in their hoppers/brewers without at least cupping it first


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

good to know, but then again I've met some pretty silly baristas.


----------

